
Five VCs discuss how no-code is going horizontal across the world’s industries - dmch-1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/22/five-vcs-talk-about-how-no-code-is-going-horizontal-across-the-worlds-industries/
======
rvz
This title lacks click-bait and isn't outrageous enough. Try this:

'Five vultures having a round table discussion on how to plan on feasting on
no-code startups.'

Also 'no-code' == 'using someone else's code on the cloud.'

Has been called the 'next big thing' since the 2000s and yet here we are.

